# Help with Lanzar OptiDRIVE PLUS 50



## dejv.mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi!
Last time I buy broken Lanzar Optidrive PLUS 50, and i need help with this amp, if you have hi-resolution pictures this amplifier please share this.
In this pictures i mark parts that this amplifier don't have and parts that somebody was changed I need to know what was there before previous repair.

Wstawka #611094

Please send pictures and help me if you can.
Thanks a lot!
Dejv.mm


----------

